# H2O Lifetime warranty



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

i posted this on general discusion but i thought this would be a good place to put it also.

I have been talking to alot of people that own the H2O and almost nobody knows that they come with a lifetime warranty thru academy. If the bearing go bad or you have any problems with it just simply take it back and academy will give you a brand new one in the box. I have personally sent two people up there with their reels and they called me the next day saying they got a brand new reel. Just thought I would share for the ones that didn't know this.


----------



## AXLE (Sep 19, 2011)

Is this with all H20 models? Do you know who makes these reels for Academy? Which H20 model is a good one? Sorry for so many questions. Im on a limited budget and just getting back into fishing. Also looking for christmas gifts for others.


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

All models, I know manic had the highest return rate. As for budget , the mettle is good and when it messes up just take it back and get a new one, you can't get more for your money. It's only 50 bucks new. Hope that helps. Now go catch some fish!!! Lol


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Mettle. Period.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

And if you would of been there on Black Friday they were $25 ea. Picked up 2 extras.


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

thats exactly what i did, i got two of them along with two all star rods for 25 each. cant beat that!!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Who makes them for academy?


----------



## ldock (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! What a great deal! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

They are $29 thru Dec. 24th


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

I went up there yesterday and they said they were only on sale last week, not any more.


----------

